# âœ¿Progress thread for Cubby Partial Fursuit! Help me along the way! âœ¿



## cubbys (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi! I'm Cubby!! I'm new to this forum (this is my first post EVER!)
I've been in the fandom since I was a little kid on Deviantart. I had a hiatus from being a furry for a while, but now I'm back. And ready to fursuit.
I'm attending my third convention, Katsucon, on February 16th and 17th. I decided with the amount of time I have (around a month and a half) I want to make a partial for my fursona.  Handpaws and a head, and if I have enough time, feetpaws. 
Here is the messy front view concept art for the head:






I wanted a to go for something cute, but definitely farrr away from anything mascot costumey. 
I was inspired by QiqiDoll's fursuit, Luna. So far, I have purchased 2 yards of Lavender Luxury Faux Fur and a cooling balaclava. I'm gonna pick up some foam from Joann's tomorrow.So first off, before I begin making the head, do you seasoned fursuiters have any tips? Or rather, warnings and examples of what NOT to do. I'd like to know some common mistakes beginner fursuiters make. 
*Thanks a lot! * Ê•â•¯â€¢ âŠ± â€¢â•°Ê”


----------



## cubbys (Jan 10, 2014)

I have purchased model magic modeling clay from the claws and nose. Since I know that model magic is prone to cracks and breaking, how should I treat it? I've heard Plasti Dip worked.


----------



## Nataku (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to FA!
Be sure to read through the stickies at the top of this forum, as they contain a wealth of knowledge which is especially useful for first time fursuit makers.
Being as you mention a balaclava in the first post, I assume you wish to make a head in that style - I recommend you begin watching some videos on youtube about balaclava head construction. There are many videos out there, and through watching several (preferably from different makers) you can develop a good idea on how some of these things are done, and see how you may like some styles more than others.

Past that? Experiment and experiment even more! Its definitely a learning process, so don't get discouraged if at first it looks pretty strange. Take front on and profile shots frequently to look at, flip and redline on the computer. This will help you keep the head even and help give you a good idea on how the shapes are all coming together. 

I personally found a set of spring-assisted scissors to be very handy whilst trimming foam. I did my first all foam head with just normal scissors and man did my hand ever get tired of that. Went out and got a pair of spring-assist scissors and I have been so happy since. Now I can trim and cut for hours without my hand killing me.

I've heard of folks dipping Sculpy in plasti-dip before to help seal it and keep it from cracking, I imagine its the same with model magic. Beware though, the clay is still quite brittle, so be aware that even with that the claws could still break or crumble. Resin is ultimately a much more durable material to work with for claws especially, as they tend to take a lot of abuse. If you don't want to get into resin yourself, there are many artists out there who make resin claws and jawsets (and silicone noses and pawpads) that you may try looking into for that particular aspect of your suit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jan 10, 2014)

Fantastic, another fursuit progress thread, I'll be watching this.


----------



## cubbys (Jan 13, 2014)

Nataku said:


> Welcome to FA!
> Be sure to read through the stickies at the top of this forum, as they contain a wealth of knowledge which is especially useful for first time fursuit makers.
> Being as you mention a balaclava in the first post, I assume you wish to make a head in that style - I recommend you begin watching some videos on youtube about balaclava head construction. There are many videos out there, and through watching several (preferably from different makers) you can develop a good idea on how some of these things are done, and see how you may like some styles more than others.
> 
> ...



^THIS IS GREAT
Thank you so much. Redlining on a computer never crossed my mind. I've ordered or have in my possession all that I'll need for the partial. Hopefully everything will arrive within the next two days, and I'll start putting up progress photos/videos in this thread! :3 I'm super excited to start!! All I've been doing is watching or reading tutorial after tutorial after tutorial..Picking out what I know I don't want to do and little things I liked. I know first suits don't usually come out perfect, but I'm going to try as hard as I can and _hopefully_ I'll like the end result.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.instamorph.com/

thermoplastic, recommend for molding horns to teeth, you can use aluminium base/dummys and then mold the plastic over it so you use less [same technique for clay & sculpty] its easy to make and has high durable.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd go to www.matrices.net for basic tips.


----------



## cubbys (Jan 15, 2014)

Rhee said:


> http://www.instamorph.com/
> 
> thermoplastic, recommend for molding horns to teeth, you can use aluminium base/dummys and then mold the plastic over it so you use less [same technique for clay & sculpty] its easy to make and has high durable.



Would this be ok to paint with acrylics?
Everything is on it's way. I'm pretty certain that my balaclava hood will come in the mail today, allowing me to start work on sculpting the foam. ;;__;; I'm nervous, but I'll go slow and show progress pictures. Something I was worrying about was the mannequin staying on the table while I am sculpting? It's made out of styrofoam and is very light, so I think when I start putting on the foam pieces it will just topple over, making everything much more difficult. Is there any way around this? Thanks for all the tips ^_^


----------



## cubbys (Jan 16, 2014)

Quick update: At school but I've received note that the faux fur and the balaclava is arriving TODAY! I've also printed out these eyes I've drawn on cardstock:





I've cut them out and everything. Going to attempt follow me eyes.


----------



## cubbys (Jan 17, 2014)

Uhh...hm.
Definitely going an interesting route.
Realized that I bought foam too thick, but it's workable.


----------



## cubbys (Jan 17, 2014)

cubbys said:


> Uhh...hm.
> Definitely going an interesting route.
> Realized that I bought foam too thick, but it's workable.







Had to refoam the head, put it in a tube. the muzzle is temporary
Seeming to go a lot smoother once I put the tube in


----------

